# Is the high price of gasoline cutting into racing!!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just wonder how the high prices at the pump are cutting into racing???
Currently today 1 hr ago gas was $2.54.9 hear  
Will it stop or will it stop us?????????????????????


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

True racers will pay almost anything to race. what are first born going for?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Bud,

I'd *K I L L * for 2.549 per gallon. We hit 2.819 Yesterday and it's supposed to keep going...

I'm scrambling to buy an old GAS Saver car to get back and forth to work...my RACE Van at 14 mpg is KILLING me, looking for something that will get 35-40 for under $1,000. (ANYMORE than that and it defeats the purpose of buying....would be better off to just pay the HIGH PRICE for GAS)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Now it is $2.55.9 :freak:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Bud,

It probably does, but it's a perspective thing. I live 35 miles from your track, 32 miles from Hobbytown and 30 miles from Classic. My truck gets 23 miles per gallon, so I use just under 3 gallons to get anywhere. If gas was $2.00 per gallon everything would be great, at $2.50 the worlds coming to an end. Now , I'm going to load a $1000 worth of equipment into my truck, pay between $10.00 and $15.00 to race, have an enjoyable day with friends and spend the day worrying about the extra $3.00 I'm going to use in gas. Personally I don't think so.

Like I said it's all in your perspective.

Don is right. The hardcore will always come. It's the casual racer we need to convince a few extra dollars for gas is worth the time at the track.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes but most of You guys have real jobs!!!! I'm in the RC business and I can see when the price goes up the ph stops ringing. Well most the time it never rings anyhow. 
My worry is hobby stuff is on the bottom of the $$ chain for most!!


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Bob hit the number in his example pretty close, I'm around 180 miles one way from Da Track, if gas is $2.50 and increases to $3.00, using 30mpg on the car that's 6 gallons of fuel at the extra .50 cents so $3.00 more is what I spend to get there. Add another $3.00 to get home. We carpool sometimes 3-4 people so that drops the number even more. If $6.00 is the determining factor for my racing I may need to find something else to do. 

The bigger problem is the work force today and how it functions, you are either laid-off in a reduction of force and have no job or you survive the cuts and become one of the "do more with less" drones, meaning you are doing your job along with the jobs of the others that were let go and the companies want more of your free time. Bad circle to get caught in.

For those that have never raced at Da Track, using my example of spending the extra $6.00 above, Let me know of how many other tracks you race at that provides you Hot dogs/Italian Sausage/chips and all the beverages you can drink for the day included in the $10.00 entry. This is at all the races not just the specials. Just one more reason to buy a sc18-v2 and come race with some really fast guys.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW Da Track sounds like a good place to race !!!!!
Yes but see that $6.00 you spend on gas could be some hot BRP parts :thumbsup:


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Spare parts were factored into the equation, problem is the car is virtually bullet-proof so not much is needed to maintain a race ready ride, excellent for the consumer, bad for the manufacturer.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Funny I just saw this thread and I just posted the same question on my local tracks site.When gas goes to $3+ a gallon it will cost my wife and I an extra $120 a month just to get back and forth to work,will it stop me from racing ,hell no.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

I boils down to disposable income, and where you decide it goes. If the cost of fuel cuts into that part of your income, hobbies and other interests will suffer. If RC racing is high on your list, you'll find a way to make it happen. For me, it won't be an issue of racing or not, it will be where and how often. 

I made 4 trips to "Da Track" last year. This year it looks like I might get two in. I drive 260 miles (one way), (does that make me "hardcore" or just nuts?) and at 25 MPG, I use about 20 gallons. Add $15 in tolls, $10 to race, and I've got $75-80 before I even set the car down. 

The level of competition at Bud's is like no other place, and for that reason, I'll continue to make as many as I can, for as long as I can. That plus the free food/drinks..........


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We were planning a trip to Indy slots when We go to The School yard but now I do not think We will make it to Indy slots.

But we are going to the School yard!!!!

I see the dist are slow this summer horizon and GP They will not admit it but I think it is slow all around the country.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yep is slow all over the country, that is what Im hearing from Team Associated, BRP, Sullivan, MRC, LRP, RRP, MPI, and a few minor players of the rc manufactures.
The price of gas has a little impact on the situation due to the extra of whgat was considered expendable income of the family has been consumed by the oil industry and thier revenue hikes. But boiled down to the adimate racer or a guy that wants to have a bit of fun this sport is a much lower cost compaired to several others.
But taking all in consideration and depending on the viewpoint of the consumer of couse ( Rc Racing ) I have gained the opinion of Fisherman, Bikers, & Stockcar drivers, they feel the impact even harder and get to do less for the higher investment of thier equipment in thier sport over the RC racer. We kinda have it made, especially when the racer has the better quality kits.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

what everyone is not factoring in is not the price of fuel for your car theres electricity and gas for your home which is also increaseing also you add all that up it adds up to a chunk of change


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OKRACER >>> You got that right!! Food going up everything is going up.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Ohio is seeing rising prices due to less workers and less money flowing into the cash drawers. More people are leaving the state every year and the cost goes up fewer people spending share the expense.
Vicious cycle...

Now that I have a job I'm getting emails and phone calls from Headhunters and contract houses. Where were they the last two years?
The jobs they are calling me about are in Arizona, not Ohio.

Weather here is starting to turn nicer as the heat is down...what with the nearly daily rains. The daily rains will be over in another month and then it will be 6 months of excellent weather. That's when race season starts here...unless it is indoors...fewer race in the peak of heat...but a lot of die-hard racers will race year round.

RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It's starting !!!!!:drunk: Gas here in Ohio $3.09
Was the movie correct???


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

$3.19 here in MI


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> It's starting !!!!!:drunk: Gas here in Ohio $3.09
> Was the movie correct???


You are now entering the Twilight Zone!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No I guess You had to watch the program Oil Storm. If they have a tanker crash in huston and block the channel to the refineries look out!!!!!!


----------



## jasperracing (May 24, 2005)

you think 3.09 is bad
here are some major city prices

Alanta:6.09 a gallon
San Fran. 7.13

now that is bad..... but may all of our hearts be on the vicitims of the hurricane!


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

Where did you see 7.13 in San Fran?? Just wondering I just checked gasbuddy.com and gas is actually cheaper in Frisco than here in Omaha. But it still sucks all the way around.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> No I guess You had to watch the program Oil Storm. If they have a tanker crash in huston and block the channel to the refineries look out!!!!!!


I did see the movie, it's cataclysmic deja vu. AKA Twilight Zone.


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

i saw the movie and could see this coming when the hurican went thru florida.
i can also see gas getting into the high three dollor range pretty soon.
it just sucks no other way to put it. i just heard that the goverment told the gas componys that they don not have to worry about epa standereds , so that they can increase preoduction. just think of what our heating bills will be like this year....

matt


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

Cant wait for this winter...Gonna have to work 3 jobs to pay for it all


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

yes it just hit three bucks here also my brother in law just came in from ohio and he said it was like 275 yesterday


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

There will be no heat at BRP world headquartes this winter. Two old oil burning furnaces 550 gal tank at say $2.95 by then !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

okracer said:


> yes it just hit three bucks here also my brother in law just came in from ohio and he said it was like 275 yesterday


$3.09 here in North Canton today
I saw online it was $3.16 in Fairlawn yesterday


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> There will be no heat at BRP world headquartes this winter. Two old oil burning furnaces 550 gal tank at say $2.95 by then !!!!!!!!!!!


 
Don S will have to break out the long johns


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

The funny thing is that I just read in the paper this morning that George is calling for no tolerance of price gouging and looting in Louisiana. Wonder if the guy has been watching the same gas prices we have all this time????  Can you say gouging all along??


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It just hit $3.39 here in SW MI


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yea this gasoline price RACKET they have going is really getting out of hand, they sure cant claim not making enough money, or shortage... its just a revenu hike the created so they can get a big fat bonus or paid vacation of dreams.
Its too bad they make the rest of the people suffer... several of the ones that I know have to put out 1/3rd of the paycheck just to get back and forth to work... what a scandle!!!!!!!!!! 
Maybe its time the people fo the US to picket line the capitol and revolt against the high cost of traveling our so called land of the free.
Its getting to be freedome for only the rich and powerfull,, they just find this a inconvence in the cost of travel and a way to demonstraite how they can still afford to do the things the rest of us can now only dream of doing with no chance of doing without sacrifycing other needs.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Maybe it's not that bad. On the way home I saw a price drop (yes I said drop) at the local Speedway from $3.09 to $2.99.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Robertw321 said:


> Maybe it's not that bad. On the way home I saw a price drop (yes I said drop) at the local Speedway from $3.09 to $2.99.


Just went up in strongsville by hobbytown to $3.49 for regular !!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

get ready boy's this is going to be rough. i just spent an hour driving around looking for regular gas. every place is running out and every on i talked to said there is a large price increase coming. east side of cleveland and all that is left is super or above from what i have seen.. DAJVO seems like an " oil Storm" to me. did you guys here about the oil leaking in to the mississippi river to holding tanks leaking and no one is trying to stop it, they are still rescueing people......

later
matt


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes !!! I think We are in for some trouble.  
I can't beleive there are still people at the super doom.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Consider the fact that the oil companies had posted very good or record profits for the previous quarter, I think this event will cause us to see some severe price hikes on everything. The food prices skyrocket as the fuel does. 
Inflation will take a huge hit on the upswing.

I pray the people in Mississippi and other states affected will be able to recover quickly. I know Andrew put many Floridians in bankruptcy and it was well over 2 years to rebuild a little over 1/2 the places.
Insurance rates will rise again as a result...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

RAFster said:


> Consider the fact that the oil companies had posted very good or record profits for the previous quarter, I think this event will cause us to see some severe price hikes on everything. The food prices skyrocket as the fuel does.
> Inflation will take a huge hit on the upswing.
> 
> I pray the people in Mississippi and other states affected will be able to recover quickly. I know Andrew put many Floridians in bankruptcy and it was well over 2 years to rebuild a little over 1/2 the places.
> Insurance rates will rise again as a result...


The gas is all about capitolism at its finest! What needs to be done is a nation wide or world wide "Strike" on gas, just dont buy it for a few days and see what happens, but it would have ot be everybody in the nation at the same time or it would have no effect. They know we will pay the price, first half of '05 oil companies all had record sales! its madness!!!! think about the families that make just above minimum wage, at 3.00 a gallon if they work a 40 hour week depending on where they work a 1/3rd of there pay will go to gas per week!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

sure everything will go up it uses gas in some form or another to either make it cook it package it and get it there . im in the bakery business and we are talking bout our prices haveing to go up after this holliday weekend


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

and as for the boycott on fuel sure it will work but like you said everyone has to it . if you did it just one day it would bring the oil companys to there knees seriously . there is oil we have the alaskan pipeline and we arent even useing this oil because californias strict laws concerning emisions we cant bring tankers in there so it would mean going all the way around to panama to get our oil into the states to be refined a very costly process . i think its crunch time and california needs to set aside its rules and say bring the tankers in from alaska only and we fix this problem .


----------



## insanemini (Aug 31, 2005)

i definately agree with you okracer. i had just recently moved out of cali. because of this type of POLITICAL BULL!!! more and more people are moving from cali. dont worry too much were not all bad...lol


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It's stable hear at $2.99 had a high of $3.19. Just heard price of natural gas may go up 75% this winter.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

The BP at W.14th and Clark Ave. in Cleveland dropped to $2.87.

Maybe there is hope.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Boycott???*

I would think that boycotting the oil companies would have a large potential for disaster. If no one bought gas for one day, great. But then what happens when the oil companies refuse to sell gas for two days? (refinery problems, pipeline problems, whatever) Just my .02


Indeed...:dude:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

2.72 @ speedway @ 82 & 237


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

The BP at W14th and Clark is down to $2.59.


----------

